# Selling old deck wood?



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

the obvious question here is what kind of wood is your deck?
even if it's mahogany or some other exotic species, chances are it's beat to hell after 25 years, and chances are you will cause further damage removing it.

i wouldn't plan on being able to sell it at all.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Honestly not quite sure of the type of wood. It's actually not beat up too bad, pic is 1 year after staining (so 2 years ago). A little more weathered now but I powerwashed/cleaned/prepped it real well before staining.


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm not great at identifying wood either but it looks like either cedar or pressure treated yellow pine.

if it's cedar, it will be really soft, easily dented. you should be able to press your finger nail into it.

cedar is very expensive. if you can take the screws out and salvage it cleanly, it might be worth a few bucks to someone wanting to build a deck. 
if it's PT, it's trash.

if cedar, call your local lumber yard and compare prices. yours looks like standard 5/4 x 6 decking. but really, for 25 year old deck boards, what can you expect to sell for? what would YOU pay for them?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

1/ 10 the price of what it would be new if your lucky


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I really didn't think I'd get much for it...people salvage all types of things down here, if I get $100 I'd be happy. If I pull it up, I'll probably just post it on CL, if no hits then I'll throw it in the truck and take it to the dump. Shame I can't burn it but I'm almost certain its pressure treated so that's a no go. Definitely not cedar. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Post it on CL. “Free deck, you haul“. Someone will get it out of the way for you.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

I wouldn't want anyone removing that from my house; no telling what demolition experience they have and it is your house at risk! Remove it yourself and post it on craigslist or the equivalent, if it doesn't go just put FREE and that baby will be gone before you get back in the house :whistling2:


----------

